# Dyna-glo smoker temperature control



## ben chambers (Oct 28, 2016)

I just got my first smoker, a Dyna-glo vertical.  It had me pre-treat it by burning it for an hour at 175 degrees.  But, with the propane feed at it's lowest setting and all the vents open, it was still at 200 degrees.  I'm sure it did fine for treating it, but that makes me worry about temperature control in general.  Are there other ways of controlling the temperature besides the two I was messing with?


----------



## ben chambers (Oct 29, 2016)

Update:  Upon advice from a friend, I tried to crank the heat up to 350 degrees to crisp the skin.  After cranking the propane up to the highest setting, the temperature maxed out at 250.  Is that the only temperature range I have, 200-250?


----------

